# im just looking for some insight i suppose...Help.



## sam (Jul 2, 2009)

The story:

me and wife divorcing, In California, 3 daughters 3, 5, 8 years old, married for 8 years.


my net income is $3300 month

she is telling me that her and her lawyer filed for support and im going to have to pay :

$1,687 a month child support

and

$681 a month spousal support.

she doesnt work, she is 29 years old, had her bail bondsman license for a few years but never really worked at that. 

she lives in a home that is paid off and owned outright by her father, she has no rent or mortgage. I have moved into an apartment and these numbers leave me only $932 a month to live, and my rent is $800.....

is there anyone out there in CA or anywhere that can tell me if these numbers sound like they will hold up and will be final? im gonna be hurtin bad for money. I am wanting 50/50 custody, I have told her that I would rearrange my work schedule so that I could watch the kids while she works but she ays "im not going to work, I dont need to...i will live off of your checks"

thanks all.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Bad news brother. I think you and I just might be married to the same woman. I also live in CA. I also have three daughters, and I oddly enough have been married for 18 years, which is pretty much the same as you, because there is an "8" in 18 dig it?

Wait, the story is stranger still Sam. My wife too is a stay at home mom. She too has a lawyer, and this will blow your mind guy, she also has said that she is more than happy to suckle off the sweat of my brow. If that doesn't convince you it's the same chick, I don't know what will.

Well wait, you did say she was 29, mine is 40. Hmmm, and we also have three sons. Ok, so maybe they aren't the exact same person on the outside Sam, but I bet you a dollar for a doughnut they are the exact friggin same on the inside. Hey do you need a roomie for that apartment? j/k

LIL


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Consult an attorney. There are a lot of factors that go into figuring out support. Those numbers seem high to me.

Sorry for your situation.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't consult an attorney for the figures on friggin child support if you are already being "choked" for money Sam. The state of CA in its wisdom actually has a calculator where you can punch in the variables and come up with an exact number. See: 

https://www.cse.ca.gov/ChildSupport/cse/guidelineCalculator

Unfortunately, alimony is a friggin coin toss friend, but child support is a definite and quantifiable number. If you're unsure how custody is going to specifically break down Sam, you can tweak the numbers a bit to ball park it.

LIL


----------



## sam (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks, now a few more questions...

She CHOOSES not to work, I have told her throughout the marriage that she can work and i will work nights or days whatever to make it possible so we dont need daycare. So, 

My attorney says we can impute min wage? what are the odds of a judge actually doing that? because that changes the numbers alot.


----------

